# New to Cichlids - Advice Please



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

I am planning to consolidate my 40 gal breeder and my 55 gal planted aquariums into one large 135 gal planted tank and then use the 55 gal as a cichlid only aquarium. Since I have had tropical fish only and planted tanks, I have some questions. First off I would rather have 15 - 20 small colorful fish than less large fish, should I be looking at Dwarf cichlids? If so what are their parameters? Do I need the same substrate (aragonite) as African cichlids? Do I need to add activated carbon or similar chemical filtration to my filters since there will not be any plants? What filter media is required for all Cichlids? Do Cichlids require lights on a timed schedule? 
The 55 gal is set up with a universal rock 3D background as well as a heater/filter intake cover so the aquascape is very natural looking and I want to keep I that way. I was planning to only use cichlid stones and holey rock with no plants at all initially. I will have an AquaClear 110 along with an Aquaclear 70 to filter the 55 gallon and perhaps a small pump to move water over the rocks - good idea?
I also want to use LED lights on legs right on the top of the aquarium since I am not interested in growing plants or algae only in showing off the colorful fish what type of LEDs should I consider?
Thanks to all responding members for your input and advice - :fish10:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most dwarf cichlids ARE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT than africans!Most dwarfs will prefer a soft low pH water that will allow plants(as they don't eat them to death like africans).GBR's,and apistos cross my mind first(Ihave both).They are nothing like african cichlids(which I have kept tangs) as their requirements are one end to the other in water quality.
So what are you looking for.Please don't set up a HIGH ph tank and get German Blue Rams!
They are two cichlids from two different continents and definately require different water and set ups.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Even the African dwarf cichlids the Kribensis prefer neutral water, but their are dwarf tangs, most of the brichardi species or the shelldwellers as well as dwarf mbuna that would fit into that tank nicely.


----------

